# What do you use when you tear down your tank?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am looking at getting this 15 gallon plastic sink for when I do tank tear downs and I was wondering what everybody else uses. The sink is 50 bucks so I just wanted to know if anyone uses something cheaper? I thought about getting some totes from wally world but I think they would bow out from the water. 


TIA for the help

JAXON


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Rubbermaid makes a black/yellow tote that is incredibly thick. If I were going tote that is the way I would go. I have used a regular heavy tote several times and even over night and worked great. 
May I ask what you are tearing down??? You have beautiful tanks.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input I am not tearing any tank down at the moment, but it seems easier than just yanking out all of the plants and re-doing every 6 months. The low tank 100 gallon is going through some kind of funk as I keep losing fish. I am think it is the substrate thats gone bad (its about 3 years old) but I dont know. We have these sinks here at work and the seem to be what I need just looking for everbody else's input.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

$10 plastic bins from Target or any other store. The bowing is not an issue really. 25 gallon size is what I have used to hold fish for months. They come with a lid too.

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I got a bunch of those Home Depot Orange Paint buckets. They hold a lot of weight and are fairly cheap; about $5 each. When I got my 90 gallon tank, I helped tear it down to move it to my house and those buckets housed the fish and gravel for transport. I use them all the time for cleaning and storing old gravel. I used to use them for water changes until I got my Python system.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I ended up getting a plastic pond thats 26" round by 15" deep for 25 bucks at lowes. It will work better than (6) 5 gallon buckets everywhere LOL


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

When I moved I used a 5 gallon bucket for my substrate and an ice chest (48 quart) for some water and my fish. The fish stayed alive in there for 2 weeks with just a powerhead circulating the water.

-Dave


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I hope I never move b/c I have (2) 100 gallons, (1) 150 gallon and a 40 gallon. That would be a super chore.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

JAXON777 said:


> I hope I never move b/c I have (2) 100 gallons, (1) 150 gallon and a 40 gallon. That would be a super chore.


Yikes! Yes, that would definitely NOT be fun.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I happen to come across this pond when I went to get some clay pots for the big tank. This pond is gonna be great for Re-Scapes and whatnot... I try and completely re-do(except the substrate) the high tech tank about every 3-6 months depending on how much it turns into a jungle and when I want to devote a whole day to it LOL.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Jackson was at Lowes today and noticed a new storage tub. I think it was 18.00 thick and heavy ribbed side walls very sturdy and heavy. Had a yellow top black body.


----------

